# Need advice on making money with concert photography



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey everyone

I have a question for those in the world of concert photography (hence title)

I don't shoot cocerts for money but after looking at the amounts of artist/tours iv covered and my job sucking iv been looking into it as a career. Live music is a passion of mine and it happens that iv been blessed to cover a ton of artist in my first year. Now despite all my experiences, i'm still ignorant as to ways to make this into cash flow. I have been lucky to not deal with contracts and i have sold a few photos to my old magazine. again i own all photos of all the shows iv done other then the photos i'v sold sold to my last publisher who are ****ing evil. anyhow i would like advice/ideas/experiences and can provide photos/information if needed

Thank you


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not a chance, if you sold to your last publisher and don't want to deal with contracts, buy tickets enjoy the band and quit pretending to be a photographer that shoots concerts for free.  Your chances of increasing your negative cash flow will not change with the attitude that you have.  Post some pictures, prove me wrong that you may have some skills to even begin to think about working a professional concert photographer.  

And you're welcome.


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Not a chance, if you sold to your last publisher and don't want to deal with contracts, buy tickets enjoy the band and quit pretending to be a photographer that shoots concerts for free.  Your chances of increasing your negative cash flow will not change with the attitude that you have.  Post some pictures, prove me wrong that you may have some skills to even begin to think about working a professional concert photographer.
> 
> And you're welcome.



1.I'm sorry i didn't read anywhere where it said i don't want to deal with contracts did you? I SAID IV BEEN LUCKY ENOUGH TO DO ALL MY SHOWS WITHOUT SIGNING ONE.
2.Pretending? have you seen my work? or even now me to accuse me of pretending? For all i know your just some one online that replied to a post just for the hell of having fun on a "Noob" clearly i stated i have no issue showing my work
3.My attitude? What about the one your wearing as a crown...
4.I'll prove you wrong, just don't accuse me of pretending before you ask for proof....I think it works better the other way around.

I'm not going to put up with a nose up attitude...especially when your first words are ,NOT A CHANCE.....Thanks -_-

Also it's not allowing me to post any images, not sure why. It may have to do with my post count.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 19, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> Also it's not allowing me to post any images, not sure why. It may have to do with my post count.



It is not your post count...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea, bro! Post some shots! Want a Rock Star job, gotta pay them dues! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

Well i searched around and im not sure why there is an upload option if its not usable ):. Here is a link to my Flickr page
Be warned, It has not been updated in months

Flickr: enjoyphotos' Photostream


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you ker and cgi, I just noticed your post, It's been a few years since iv been here, msp1488 ;D


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 19, 2012)

I looked at your flickr feed, but most won't.  Clicking on outside links is generally something most people won't do.

In any case, I wasn't blown away.

Irregardless, making money doing what you are doing isn't going to be easy by any stretch of the imagination.  There are too many people who will shoot it for free just for a photo pass.  Newspapers have layed off most of their photography staff and the big magazines have so many options, it drives the price down considerably.

Best way I could think of making money at something like this, is to get in with a band, and do album covers/inserts/photos for their promotional materials.

I just didn't see anything on your flickr page that jumped out to me as a photo a magazine just had to have.  Just my .02


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> I looked at your flickr feed, but most won't.  Clicking on outside links is generally something most people won't do.
> 
> In any case, I wasn't blown away.
> 
> ...



I agree, Most of the photos are not the best considering my tools i use a d3100 and these were some of my first shows 7 shows or so iv covered a good 50 more artist after the last update on the show so i did gain some experience but im still cleaning and sorting on my portfolio site . If it matters i do every thing manually its pretty much glued in that mode. I have more shows that iv covered after that, I'm more Proud  of my megadeth  set and the sets floating around that set. But thank you iv considered doing what you recommended, i should consider it even more now. Any one have experiences in that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you want to do this professionally..  you really need better equipment. The D3100 is not known for it low light / high ISO capabilities.... especially when compared to D700 / D3 capability! Don't know what lenses your are using, but I doubt that they are top end. Going up against pros that have those tools.. you don't stand a chance unless you can compete on an even playing ground.

I checked out your shots also.... not quite where you need to be to really make it in a business that is very hard to break into!  Start small.. local bands.... get to know the business from the ground up. Maybe you will get lucky (but keep your day job until that happens!)


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 19, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> If you want to do this professionally..  you really need better equipment. The D3100 is not known for it low light / high ISO capabilities.... especially when compared to D700 / D3 capability! Don't know what lenses your are using, but I doubt that they are top end. Going up against pros that have those tools.. you don't stand a chance unless you can compete on an even playing ground.
> 
> I checked out your shots also.... not quite where you need to be to really make it in a business that is very hard to break into!  Start small.. local bands.... get to know the business from the ground up. Maybe you will get lucky (but keep your day job until that happens!)



Yes sadly im not in the best spot financial wise, the first blue photo was taken with a D3000 and was my first concert. so i saw slight potential with a D3100. That's why i taught myself the in and out of my camera its my Love i only use a kit and my fav 1.8. for what i use i feel proud of my work. But i wont deny that in situations like this a higher end Dslr will be better (depending on the user aswell).  Thank you for your input cgi its appreciated greatly


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 23, 2012)

Bump for updates


----------



## trukey (Feb 23, 2012)

Yap. good to read .


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> Bump for updates


You bet!



EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> 1.......... I SAID IV BEEN LUCKY ENOUGH TO DO ALL MY SHOWS WITHOUT SIGNING ONE.



You're clueless. Not signing a contract is exactly the opposite of being lucky. You're lucky you haven't been dragged into court. Yet. You still could be, since you didn't sigh any contracts.
Photographers that have only a modicum of business savvy know it's better to have your own contract that the client has to sign, than to sign the client's contract.

Did you get model releases signed by the band members?  Did you license the photos you made, or make then available to a stock agency so you could have ongoing income from them?

I agree with imagemaker 46, your attitude will pretty much kill any chance you have of actually making money doing concert photography.

Wow!


> Thank you ker and cgi,.....



I don't even need to look at any of your photos. Your lack of attention to the details when you typed your post tells me you're probably even more inconsistant at doing the much more detail oriented task of photography. 

I wouldn't quit the day job, and hope you can avoid being fired from it.

No doubt, the attitude can be changed and you can learn that to be in business for yourself attention to the details is a primary requirement to success.

Here's hoping you're able to do so. Good luck  :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## robolepa (Feb 23, 2012)

IMHO, I think your Ghostface Killah shots are pretty good.  You metered them perfectly.  

That being said, please don't beat me down you guys!  Pleeeease!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 23, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> Bump for updates



How about you post 3 or 4 that you are especially proud of and perhaps you can get some more meaningful feedback?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> Clicking on outside links is generally something most people won't do.


Which (though true) seems completely insane/paranoid to me.  Especially when you can see the address the link is pointing at.




Sell drugs.  That's the quickest way to make the most money at concerts.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Sell drugs.  That's the quickest way to make the most money at concerts.



Best advice so far.


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi

Ok so you would like to know how to start making money from your shots. Firstly check to see if you have the right to sell you images. Different in most countries, if you have a photographers pass at the concert, there must be some terms and conditions with that. 

Assuming everything is ok with that, your next step is to start setting up niche micro websites which cover each band or artist. Call them for example www.ghostfacekillahtour.com to be found. Then metadata your each image, make them able to buy. Add in a review and free newsletter for more concert news (data collection of interested emails) Also put on google ads and links to your other micro sites. 

That's one way. It's quite a bit of work but if you have 50 of them it should start drawing some revenue. 

Try and get back stage and arrange a shoot with the band. You only need to ask. Once you get the first yes, use that to convince others. 

Check out Terry ONeil who used to do Elton Johns backstage photography. You could do ebooks of band tours if you want to self publish.

Good luck 

Olly


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 24, 2012)

KmH said:


> EnjoyPhotoSfl said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for updates
> ...



This is the point of my post to learn, i appreciate that you just like image maker haven't really said anything other then just point out flaws in what i typed other then what i asked about 

Can you explain to me how not signing a contract to shoot a concert is bad? Dont worry about the lack of attention to the way type it seems lie your concerned about bashing me and defending some one other then helping. I know what contracts are for but im talking about photo rights grabs for LIVE CONCERTS NOT MODELS 

To answer your question, im not sure the band members need to sign a model release for a live show -_-

Also if you are not going to look at my photos and help out why would you bother to write up a bashing comment? Thanks for your help 


Seriously i understand you think i have an "Attitude" but the one i have is the one where im asking for help and knowledge unlike yours where you come and show off what im doing "Wrong", complete opposite of what you should doing to help out others. i know what im doing wrong, WHY DO YOU THINK IM HERE ASKING TOTAL STRANGERS FOR HELP?


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Sell drugs.  That's the quickest way to make the most money at concerts.
> ...



Right behind Photoentrepreneur lol


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 24, 2012)

photoentrepreneur said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok so you would like to know how to start making money from your shots. Firstly check to see if you have the right to sell you images. Different in most countries, if you have a photographers pass at the concert, there must be some terms and conditions with that.
> 
> ...



For all the shows where I've received my Media pass i never had to sign a rights grab. They were given to me upon request and space availability. So from other music photographers iv read that is allows us full credit to us, unless we other wise sign something correct me if im wrong though. Thanks you ill make sure to check out terry


----------



## photoentrepreneur (Feb 24, 2012)

Also check out Mick Rock (that's his name) very famous rock photographer. 

Good luck


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 24, 2012)

Its this simple, go to bestbuy and pick up a body and a few lenses.  create a huge watermark.  announce yourself as "pro photographer" on facebook, and post up a few pics. 

you're set~!


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Its this simple, go to bestbuy and pick up a body and a few lenses.  create a huge watermark.  announce yourself as "pro photographer" on facebook, and post up a few pics.
> 
> you're set~!



I already took those steps. >_>


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Its this simple, go to bestbuy and pick up a body and a few lenses.  create a huge watermark.  announce yourself as "pro photographer" on facebook, and post up a few pics.
> 
> you're set~!



Man, I love how encouraging your posts are. It's really inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## vfotog (Feb 26, 2012)

wow, there's some craziness in this thread from all sides. and some people really misinformed about this area of photography. I could tell you to start shooting small and locally and build up your skills and name. but you asked about making a living at this. I'll be honest. The music photographer is under attack, and now more than ever it's an area guaranteed to NOT make you money. Access is restricted more and more; it got cut to just the first 3 songs, and now, there are artists that allow less, and sometimes much less, shooting time. Backstage photography? That's something practically nonexistent now. With the music industry being devastated, artists are looking for new income streams. Some of them and their management have latched on to the idea of photogs shooting and working for free. The rights grabbing releases are becoming all too common, with some artists wanting photo approval, copies of all the images and even the copyright! there's a war going on right now. Hopefully this insanity will end soon. In the mean time, it's definitely not an area I'd recommend if you want to monetize your photography. Yes, you're fortunate to have not been asked to sign any of those toxic releases. If you shoot for publications, you'll face them but I don't recommend signing them because what's the point? You sign and the images won't make any money for you anyway. And publications don't generally pay anywhere near enough to make a living. As for the comment about getting model releases from the band, they must have been confused. Most of the time you're not shooting for the band; it's generally editorial. You don't have anything signed by them and don't need it. Unless you're using the images for commercial, as in product endorsement, you don't need a model release. All those photogs in the pit don't have model releases. LOL. It's a concept that doesn't exist in performance photography. But you may want to supplement your income with shooting bands offstage for promo stuff and something that pays better in addition to live music photography. It's a fun and challenging but really not very fiscally rewarding area, and now with the quality of cameras and fans willing to shoot for free, it's getting even less so. People have a fantasy of the rock photographer lifestyle that just doesn't exist. I'd love to tell you that's it's not overcrowded, that the opportunities are endless, that your creativity and rights will be respected and that people are making piles of money...  But I'm keeping it real.


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 27, 2012)

vfotog said:


> wow, there's some craziness in this thread from all sides. and some people really misinformed about this area of photography. I could tell you to start shooting small and locally and build up your skills and name. but you asked about making a living at this. I'll be honest. The music photographer is under attack, and now more than ever it's an area guaranteed to NOT make you money. Access is restricted more and more; it got cut to just the first 3 songs, and now, there are artists that allow less, and sometimes much less, shooting time. Backstage photography? That's something practically nonexistent now. With the music industry being devastated, artists are looking for new income streams. Some of them and their management have latched on to the idea of photogs shooting and working for free. The rights grabbing releases are becoming all too common, with some artists wanting photo approval, copies of all the images and even the copyright! there's a war going on right now. Hopefully this insanity will end soon. In the mean time, it's definitely not an area I'd recommend if you want to monetize your photography. Yes, you're fortunate to have not been asked to sign any of those toxic releases. If you shoot for publications, you'll face them but I don't recommend signing them because what's the point? You sign and the images won't make any money for you anyway. And publications don't generally pay anywhere near enough to make a living. As for the comment about getting model releases from the band, they must have been confused. Most of the time you're not shooting for the band; it's generally editorial. You don't have anything signed by them and don't need it. Unless you're using the images for commercial, as in product endorsement, you don't need a model release. All those photogs in the pit don't have model releases. LOL. It's a concept that doesn't exist in performance photography. But you may want to supplement your income with shooting bands offstage for promo stuff and something that pays better in addition to live music photography. It's a fun and challenging but really not very fiscally rewarding area, and now with the quality of cameras and fans willing to shoot for free, it's getting even less so. People have a fantasy of the rock photographer lifestyle that just doesn't exist. I'd love to tell you that's it's not overcrowded, that the opportunities are endless, that your creativity and rights will be respected and that people are making piles of money...  But I'm keeping it real.




I expected more people to understand this side of photography. I want to note, i never wanted to make a living off of it, just earn some money. 
Anyway i agree with you with all you said its a crazy section of photography, do you happen to know about my limits of what i can do when it comes to those photos i did not need to sign a release for? 

Thank you Vfotog!


----------



## SteffJay (Feb 28, 2012)

this is what i sometimes don't like about TFP. people get attacked as "inexperienced" or made to feel like crap for asking questions and not already knowing the way things work. EnjoyPhotoSfl might not have the experience, but I don't see negative attitude. I see someone who is trying to learn. 

Anyway, sometimes what I do is go to small shows and take photos for free. Then I speak to the band after and offer them a link to the photos and try to set up some promo work. After creating a relationship with the artist, I'm usually the photographer they think of when they want their shows shot. I've made a little money, but not much, because it's not a really good market right now. All I can say is keep trying and do different things. Experiment.

If you have negative comments, just present them in a respectful way. It's called constructive criticism. Key word: constructive. Respect, guys.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do people post a link to their work and then when they're told it's not so hot, they say "well, it was old work..." 
You obviously felt it was enough of an accurate representation of your work to give it when asked for your portfolio. 

Depending on the band and their promoters just photographing them without being contracted to do so or on a specific  press pass can be against their trademark and copyright or that of the venue. 

Can you do it? Sure. You need to talk with the venues you want to work with if you aren't wanting to hitch yourself to a band as a roadie. The chances of getting HIRED on a paid basis these days is slim. Many to most of the venues that are showing the star chasers are smart enough to be drawing from the million and one guys just like you who simply want free concert tickets and will turn over images in exchange for those tickets. 
The bigger venues who are paying are going to hire you based on portfolio and it had better be the best around because just like the smaller venues they have a HUGE pool of talent to choose from. It doesn't hurt to know someone. 
Getting yourself attached to a NAME band? Well... join up as a roadie and pray? Or pray to be allowed to sign on as a roadie? 
You can always try getting an in through one of the local news agencies who are covering the events too... Same thing-know someone, portfolio...


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 28, 2012)

SteffJay said:


> this is what i sometimes don't like about TFP. people get attacked as "inexperienced" or made to feel like crap for asking questions and not already knowing the way things work. EnjoyPhotoSfl might not have the experience, but I don't see negative attitude. I see someone who is trying to learn.
> 
> Anyway, sometimes what I do is go to small shows and take photos for free. Then I speak to the band after and offer them a link to the photos and try to set up some promo work. After creating a relationship with the artist, I'm usually the photographer they think of when they want their shows shot. I've made a little money, but not much, because it's not a really good market right now. All I can say is keep trying and do different things. Experiment.
> 
> If you have negative comments, just present them in a respectful way. It's called constructive criticism. Key word: constructive. Respect, guys.



I agree, i used to be on the site a few years ago but stopped due to lack of interest. But thought there would be some experienced concert photogs here. What blew my mind was how harsh my welcome has been considering none of the bashers have cared enough to continue what they started haha. Iv gone into doing local artist to help my resume with the local scene.

Thank you for your input SteffJay


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Why do people post a link to their work and then when they're told it's not so hot, they say "well, it was old work..."
> You obviously felt it was enough of an accurate representation of your work to give it when asked for your portfolio.
> 
> Depending on the band and their promoters just photographing them without being contracted to do so or on a specific  press pass can be against their trademark and copyright or that of the venue.
> ...



i stated that the link provided has not been updated since September. I posted it because i wasn't able to upload photos that are not online. ._. stated within the first few post 
0
I dont exchange photos for pass's... i photograph artist i know/ or artist i know are coming down and catch my interest (my musical taste expands from (Hiphop,hardcore/pop/funk/punk/trash/posthardcore etc... ) I do not do this for free tickets...i do it because i love photographing concerts. in miami most have an in house photog so at times its pointless to try that route. I get in the shows no issue with my portfolio..... 

I have ventured into band promos and so on recently as a suggestion and direction towards my goal.


----------



## vfotog (Feb 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Why do people post a link to their work and then when they're told it's not so hot, they say "well, it was old work..."
> You obviously felt it was enough of an accurate representation of your work to give it when asked for your portfolio.
> 
> Depending on the band and their promoters just photographing them without being contracted to do so or on a specific  press pass can be against their trademark and copyright or that of the venue.
> ...




I think it's better to give NO advice than to give incorrect advice. "Depending on the band and their promoters just photographing them  without being contracted to do so or on a specific  press pass can be  against their trademark and copyright or that of the venue. "  This is so far from correct it's not funny. You can't copyright a human. You can't copyright a venue. Artists and venues have the right to restrict photography under some circumstances, but what you wrote is just entirely wrong.

A venue may have a house photographer, but otherwise, venues aren't doing the hiring. The majority of people in the pit are there for editorial purposes, shooting for some publication or website. Unfortunately, those gigs don't generally pay well, but most photo passes are for the press. Getting a gig working as a photographer for the band is tough because fans are willing to shoot for free. Being a paid photographer working for the band comes from acting professionally and networking and all that other standard business stuff. The roadie idea is just bizarre. Roadies and photography have nothing to do with each other. A roadie that's trying to shoot instead of doing the work he's hired to do is going to be unemployed very fast. A guy that offers to be a photographer OR a roadie will be taken seriously as neither and probably be considered a fanboy.


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Feb 29, 2012)

Bump to keep alive to grow knowledge. ;D


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was at a Children of Bodom concert the other night and watched the group of 10 photographers standing stage front, running around trying to all get the same shot from the same angle, before having to leave after the 3rd song.  They were all shooting wide and as it was a small venue with a fairly low stage the shots weren't all going to be completely up the bands noses, but the majority were.  All I could think of was why don't these people shoot from better angles, and then it struck me, they were all the amateur "concert" photographers that don't know any better.  When I watch concerts as a photographer, I look at everything, all the angles, what would make great images, different images. What I see is the front stage amateurs all ending up with the same things, variety sells pictures.  If a band looks at a thousand photos and they all look the same except one that is different, guess which one stands out the most, guess which one has a better chance of being sold.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I was at a Children of Bodom concert the other night...



REALLY?


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

vfotog said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people post a link to their work and then when they're told it's not so hot, they say "well, it was old work..."
> ...


Have you ever looked at the images, signage and back walls at a concert where there is something VERY recognizable and is a trademarked slogan or copyrighted image? LOTS of them. I have images from a concert I had to remove for exactly that reason.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at a Children of Bodom concert the other night...
> ...



Yep Really, 3 other death metal bands as well.  One band sucked the other three were great.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

Pics were okay but youd have to pick it up a notch to get paid on the regular for this. most folks I know that do this regularly are associated with local publications and honestly dont get paid much for it either.


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Mar 5, 2012)

When you mean okay, can you give more detail? 

Im working with a D3100 so im pushing its limits fairly far considering its limits with iso also iv noticed alot of photographers here don't understand how many variables come into play in concert photography CAN I PLEASE GET SOME CRITIQUE FROM PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT HAVE DONE CONCERTS AND NOT SOME ONE THAT THINKS THERE IS A LAMP FLOATING ON TOP OF THE ARTIST AT ALL TIMES?
SORRY if now im sounding like a dick but I feel it would be fair since i shoot every photo in M mode and i honestly would prefer to see what experience im getting. 

. I'm organizing my site so i can direct you all to my more recent photos.

wonder what happened to the first few posters?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 5, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> When you mean okay, can you give more detail?
> 
> Im working with a D3100 so im pushing its limits fairly far considering its limits with iso also iv noticed alot of photographers here don't understand how many variables come into play in concert photography CAN I PLEASE GET SOME CRITIQUE FROM PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT HAVE DONE CONCERTS AND NOT SOME ONE THAT THINKS THERE IS A LAMP FLOATING ON TOP OF THE ARTIST AT ALL TIMES?
> SORRY if now im sounding like a dick but I feel it would be fair since i shoot every photo in M mode and i honestly would prefer to see what experience im getting.
> ...



Sure. Youre work is decent. You are getting some decent quality images and exposure given your gear. But I did not see any photos that really wowed me. I also saw some that had color issues especially in the red channels where body parts and faces were getting washed out. I have done concert and club photography and know many local photographers for Houston Press.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> CAN I PLEASE GET SOME CRITIQUE FROM PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT HAVE DONE CONCERTS AND NOT SOME ONE THAT THINKS THERE IS A LAMP FLOATING ON TOP OF THE ARTIST AT ALL TIMES?


Is there a reason, particular to event photography that would make this a desired effect? 


EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> i shoot every photo in M mode


Why?  Is this out of the mistaken impression that it somehow makes you a better photographer?  Your camera has four modes; each has their advantages and disadvantages.  Knowing when to use which one, and what mode will deliver the best results under a given set of conditions is what you need to learn.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> wonder what happened to the first few posters?



I was one of the first few posters... I already said what I had to say....



cgipson1 said:


> If you want to do this professionally.. *you really need better equipment. The D3100 is not known for it low light / high ISO capabilities.... especially when compared to D700 / D3 capability! *Don't know what lenses your are using, but I doubt that they are top end. *Going up against pros that DO have those tools.. you don't stand a chance unless you can compete on an even playing ground.
> *
> I checked out your shots also.... not quite where you need to be to really make it in a business that is very hard to break into! Start small.. local bands.... get to know the business from the ground up. Maybe you will get lucky (but keep your day job until that happens!)



I don't care how good you are.. if you can't get good shots due to a serious lack of HIGH ISO CAPABILITY...  you are going to be very limited in any venue that doesn't allow flash. Considering your gear... you do OK... not great, but OK! 

Like I also said earlier.. find a couple of small local bands... shoot them as much as they will let you. Check with club managers, agents, etc.. try to get in their good graces.. maybe you will catch a break. *DO NOT be a smart A$$ *with anyone, it only takes ONCE and you are screwed after word gets around! In the meantime, get a job, upgrade your equipment... the absolute cheapest camera I can think of that would help you would be a D7000.. best choice for a reasonable low price would be a D700. You also *REALLY* need good lenses (preferably NIKON  .. personal bias).. although some of the 3rd party lenses can do a good job also. 

Work your A$$ off at this if you really want it.. it is NOT going to just fall in your lap!

Oh... and stating that you only shoot in "M" is something only an amateur would say.. as was mentioned, the other modes are VERY useful! It is knowing what MODE to use, and WHEN to use that is one of the things that starts you on the road to being a real photographer.


----------



## fokker (Mar 5, 2012)

Learning to mix flash and ambient lighting will help a great deal.

Learning to take the shots at the right time is key. The 'lamp above their head' might not always be on, but when it is you better be ready with your finger on the shutter.

Mix up the angles, move around and get used to saying sorry every time you clock someone in the head with your lens.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 5, 2012)

I took some concert photos the other night. ISO 1600-3200 all night long and close to wide open on my 85mm f/1.4. There was essentially no light in the venue and I needed to keep my shutter speed at LEAST at 1/125, but 1/160 or 1/200 would have been preferable. I also shot on a 5DmkII which is capable of getting nice shots at 1600 and 3200 ISO. 






















The D3100 with your current setup probably would have had a tough time in this situation. No doubt.

PS. Pardon the Facebook compression.


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Mar 5, 2012)

tirediron said:


> EnjoyPhotoSfl said:
> 
> 
> > CAN I PLEASE GET SOME CRITIQUE FROM PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT HAVE DONE CONCERTS AND NOT SOME ONE THAT THINKS THERE IS A LAMP FLOATING ON TOP OF THE ARTIST AT ALL TIMES?
> ...




I agree but at the same at the same time the camera will not give you the correct results all the time. swaping in and out of different modes sets more confusing then knowing how to set up settings for what light setting. after many shows you start to grasp what setting will work with your current lighting situations


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Mar 5, 2012)

fokker said:


> Learning to mix flash and ambient lighting will help a great deal.
> 
> Learning to take the shots at the right time is key. The 'lamp above their head' might not always be on, but when it is you better be ready with your finger on the shutter.
> 
> Mix up the angles, move around and get used to saying sorry every time you clock someone in the head with your lens.



have you ever did a concert? flash is never permitted and if so i still wouldn't use it. eliminates the mood of the show


----------



## EnjoyPhotoSfl (Mar 5, 2012)

I dont think shooting in M is an armature thing to say...

If i wanted my camera do to everything, i would keep it in auto.


----------



## vfotog (Mar 6, 2012)

EnjoyPhotoSfl said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Learning to mix flash and ambient lighting will help a great deal.
> ...




frustrating here, isn't it? you're right on not using flash. defeats the purpose of capturing the look and feel of the concert. the lights are part of the concert experience. it's important to shoot live without flash, because the vast majority of decent venues or artists aren't going to allow them.

as for photo critiques of your work, there don't seem to be a lot of music shooters here. anyway, obviously, the more experience you have, the better it will be. but think more about WHAT you shoot: _when _you press the shutter. wait for the shot worth taking. it's total BS that you need the best equipment to shoot music: the best eye wins every time. work on your framing and composition. Yes, you can do that even with live music. I think you could use a wider variety of shots; not so many wide shots...  use your zoom to it's full capability. Variety. Wide shots, action shots, portraits, instruments, straight ahead shots and artistic shots...  People gripe about low and colored lighting; instead, embrace it and learn to appreciate and utilize it. Concert photography that is technically perfect but boring misses the point. It's live music; you want to capture the variety and excitement and passion of it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 6, 2012)

Seems like there is there is just a lot of bad energy in this thread.

I would just suggest becoming business savvy in general instead of asking a vague internet forum for help.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 6, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Not a chance, if you sold to your last publisher and don't want to deal with contracts, buy tickets enjoy the band and quit pretending to be a photographer that shoots concerts for free.  Your chances of increasing your negative cash flow will not change with the attitude that you have.  Post some pictures, prove me wrong that you may have some skills to even begin to think about working a professional concert photographer.
> 
> And you're welcome.



Holy hostile a$$hole reply, Batman!


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 7, 2012)

... Some people are sure obsessed with their equipment around here. Do you think it's a machismo sort of thing? lol  

BTW- lovely photos, Tyler. Well done.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Seems like there is there is just a lot of bad energy in this thread.
> 
> I would just suggest becoming business savvy in general instead of asking a vague internet forum for help.



Yeah, lots of bad energy. All dude needs is just to upgrade a few things and go bug a paper for some work. All this back and forth is painstaking.


----------



## EverydayLaVan (Mar 7, 2012)

*EnjoyPhotoSfl:

*I shoot a fair number of concerts, and by no means am I an expert, but here are my suggestions:

- upgrade your body and glass 
- work on your framing and composition
- when you shoot a concert, out the gate, get a couple of solid usable shots, THEN focus on a getting a "Wow!" shot...by the time the first 2-3 songs are over, you should be set.

The thing about concert photography is that everything happens so fast and only a few things are "predictable", especially with touring shows.

So, here's something that I always do...YouTube search the artists and the tour...find clips that fans have posted, and study the actions/motions of the artists/band members. They practically do the same things each night.

Check out my work Everyday LaVan Photography


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

KyraLamb said:


> ... Some people are sure obsessed with their equipment around here. Do you think it's a machismo sort of thing? lol
> 
> BTW- lovely photos, Tyler. Well done.



I would expect that comment from someone with a point and shoot... that has never used good equipment, and has no idea what the difference is!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like there is there is just a lot of bad energy in this thread.
> ...



I agree.. this should have died already! He got the answers he need in the first page or two...


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

> BTW- lovely photos, Tyler. Well done.



Thanks Kyra!


----------

